# Why do I have to constanly re-log on to the BBS



## PA- (Oct 7, 2007)

Every time I make a post, I have to log on again.  Why doesn't it remember me?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have cookies?  Not chocolate chip ones, but internet cookies?  If you don't, it won't remember ya...

How to fix this is somewhere in TUG Help.  Makaiguy did a whole thing on it.

Fern


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 7, 2007)

*Me too*



PA- said:


> Every time I make a post, I have to log on again.  Why doesn't it remember me?



I have the same issue. Sometimes it's worse than others.

I just looked on the Help section - couldn't find the how-to on fixing this...can someone post a link?


----------



## Dave M (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, as Fern indicates, the problem is almost certainly with your cookies. See this post, especially the three numbered items at the bottom of the post, for the solution.

Like this issue, most problems connected with the BBS can be resolved with one of the posts in the "Troubleshooting" sticky at the top of this "About TUG BBS" forum.

Also, don't forget to check the "Remember Me?" box when logging in.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm having problems too. This isn't a cookie problem it is something new. 


When I leave the BBS and have clicked remember me, When I re-enter the BBS, it remembers me, but (here what is new) when I click a link to a thread and a new window opens, the BBS doesn't remember me. I've never had that happen before. Did something change recently?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 8, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> I'm having problems too. This isn't a cookie problem it is something new.
> 
> 
> When I leave the BBS and have clicked remember me, When I re-enter the BBS, it remembers me, but (here what is new) when I click a link to a thread and a new window opens, the BBS doesn't remember me. I've never had that happen before. Did something change recently?



Not happening here.   

Here's a test link that should open the Troubleshooting thread in a new window/tab:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21619

When I click on it and go to the new thread, I'm still logged in.

The way your browser, and therefore the bbs, knows you are logged in is via a cookie on your system.  See the link in Dave M's post for help in dealing with cookie issues.   Don't omit the third step if the first two don't fix it for you.

Also -- security programs you may have installed are increasingly messing with people's cookies and causing all sorts of problems.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 8, 2007)

It isn't doing it now.  YEAH!!  

But it was all morning. I have shut down and re-log-in but that shouldn't have fixed it.


----------

